
DRM Coffee - xacaxulu
https://tonx.org/frequency/capsule-coffee-crimes
======
twelvechairs
How is this different from my printer - where an inbuilt chip in the
cartridges makes buying third-party versions difficult (but not impossible)?

~~~
Consultant32452
My access to coffee is a human rights issue. The ability to use a printer is
not.

~~~
frandroid
Freedom of the press, man.

------
vezzy-fnord
Free coffee is coffee that respects the drinker's freedom.

You know there's something wrong when one starts to use such statements
unironically.

------
devindotcom
It's an interesting story, not sure why everyone is talking about it today
though - here's one from November with substantially the same stuff:

[http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/Manufacturers/Green-
Mountai...](http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/Manufacturers/Green-Mountain-
Coffee-Roasters-Game-changing-Keurig-2.0-will-tackle-unlicensed-K-Cup-
challenge)

The new Keurig is supposed to come out in late 2014 or early 2015, from what I
understand, if you're curious.

------
shittyanalogy

        Double edge Safety razors are better than 3 blade disposables.
        Regular tooth brushes are better than electric.
        Stainless steel pans are better than non stick.
        Percolators are better than pods.
        etc.
    

It's somewhat interesting when higher price, lower durability, more waste, and
lower quality win out economically over the opposite. Marketing is a strong
thing.

~~~
chimeracoder
At least on the razor front, I wouldn't say that the game is over. Bevel[0]
sells double-edge safety razors and (as far as I can tell), their _only_
competitive advantage is their marketing and customer service. I'm pretty sure
that the razors they sell work with any blades.

(By the way, I totally agree with you on the rest of your point - I'm just
curious to see if it's possible for a better product to win over an inferior
one with lock-in in this case. I certainly hope so)

[0] [https://getbevel.com/](https://getbevel.com/)

~~~
shittyanalogy
That's a nice looking razor, looks like it takes standard blades. I use this
one and it gets the job done: [http://www.amazon.com/Parker-22R-Handle-
Butterfly-Double/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Parker-22R-Handle-Butterfly-
Double/dp/B0017QSZY4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393884385&sr=8-2&keywords=butterfly+safety+razor)

------
daeken
Very much looking forward to getting one of these units and breaking it.
Always a fun exercise.

------
nixpulvis
I'll keep making real coffee thanks.

